# HM rolled a 1 on that save...



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Well it looks like I got a big botch  when it came to my Save vs. the bed bug infestation or be locked out of your room for three weeks. 

This is majorly going to suck as I can't take anything with me but my clothes tomorrow and those I need to wash majorly before allowed into a new room.

So this is the explanation as to why you won't see me for most of this month, I hope to be on right before the holidays to catch up on the reading here and then soon after get all my threads rolling again.

I am truly sorry for putting alot of games on hold hopefully the time will pass quickly, (for me especially).

Happy Gaming all till I return...

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2010)

bet your itchin' to get back, eh?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not dead yet. 

But I have tonight and tomorrow to get all my ducks in a row before the big send off.

HM


----------



## Lughart (Dec 1, 2010)

Sad to hear, I hope it won't mess up your christmas.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 1, 2010)

This is why you always buy a Luck Blade - I have 3. Yikes, well that royally sucks.   Well here's hoping it goes quickly for you. 

I'll NPC you in Skin Deep.

Now on to a purely selfish question - since you DM both of the two active games I'm in  - will the judge continue Bats in the Belfry in the interim?  Afteral finishing off this encounter and the next one which is presumably already outlined will probably take up the time - gotta love PBP.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes GlassEye will be taking over my LPF game till I return. And I was going to ask you to NPC Leopold (pretty much going to every thread now and asking my DM's for that).

 So one game will continue and I will have people in Carrion Crown posting characters in an RG once I get it set today or tomorrow. And hopefully spend extra time looking over characters for each other and working on backgrounds for the next couple of weeks.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, at least you've been able to get things nice and organized.  I'll add my hopes to Lughart's that it doesn't put a dent in your festive fun.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks (to you both) but it is hard to keep a good HM down. LOL I will have fun until it is the wee hours of the morning and I wish I was on my computer LOL.

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks,

I am still thinking over what Rezak might do (was seriously considering getting a new outfit and trying disguise). I will have a post for that IC before I can't again. I'm sure you can RP Rezak with NP he is frustrated and grumpy and tired of being pushed around by these veiled guys.

HM


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2010)

Hang in there, HM!!  Sleep tight and don't let the.... nevermind.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL let me go "spread the wealth" I owe you for that one.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2010)

Not to worry, it happened to Mike Doonesbury too.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 1, 2010)

Was in a hospital right around Christmas time once. Snuck out on Christmas Eve and was released on December 31st. It sucked for the most part, except for a choir of volunteers who came to sing us carols during the snowy, cold and dark evening. Brought a tear to my eye. I hope you get better!


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks DR.Si and ML I plan on having a good holiday regardless of all this. I can tell you who is the happiest about all this and that's the gf. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2010)

Remember: you could always burn the house down.  BY FIRE BE PURGED!


Joking aside, glad your doing alright.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

HM lives in a hotel, btw. 

So burning it down would be problematic for a few people. And thanks will be back of that you can bet on.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Dec 1, 2010)

Well...Merry Christmas


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2010)

Get better! 

Or learn that Cure Disease spell. Whatever comes first. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2010)

I think Vermin Bane or something will be in order. Too bad you celebrate Christmas, if you didn't, like I do, you'll just miss lots of food and ice-cream. On a second thought, I shouldn't eat so much. Oh never mind me.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 1, 2010)

get better HM!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

the bad thing about bedbugs is the eirie creepy crawlly feeling you get for the rest of your life


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone.

I am sad to say it is time for me to head out.  But you all know I will be back.  And better than ever with some quiet time to write.

*HAPPY GAMING AND MAY ALL YOUR SAVING THROWS SUCCEED.*

HolyMan


----------



## Myth and Legend (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol! You'll be rolling a lot of Con checks I suppose


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 2, 2010)

I propose we fill his PM box, as a nasty gift, all in favor!  I would never do such a thing to such a person


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2010)

I just might . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 2, 2010)

Can we fill it with Jell-O?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2010)

heh heh heh, that is just evil glass eye, although i expected a plastic cockaroach.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a new roommate now, I should dig out that box of plastic roaches.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 3, 2010)

Stick with the jell-o.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I got a new roommate now, I should dig out that box of plastic roaches.



How do you keep the (plastic) roaches from crawling out of the box?? 

Better be nice to that new roommate, or else you'll get your OTHER eye poked out!


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2010)

The key is to put them in a box _inside yet another box!_  I know, I know; ingenious.   And I'm talking about the plastic roaches, not the roommate.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> The key is to put them in a box _inside yet another box!_  I know, I know; ingenious.   And I'm talking about the plastic roaches, not the roommate.



Ingenious, indeed!  Hats off to ya.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

Plastic roaches have a +50 to stealth when hidden in chocolet sugar free pudding


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Plastic roaches have a +50 to stealth when hidden in chocolet sugar free pudding



What's the point of pudding if it's SUGAR FREE?   (Talk about your oxymorons.)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

Sugar is completely uneccessary, there are many replacements that taste just as good, syrup, chocolate fudge, maple syrup, jam, treacle, see who needs sugar?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2010)

I like your sugar replacements, AF!

(Hearing Scott tell how he nearly ate a plastic roach was priceless!  Well worth the torment I received in return and I wasn't even the one who put it in his pudding).  Hmm, pudding.  How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I like your sugar replacements, AF!
> 
> (Hearing Scott tell how he nearly ate a plastic roach was priceless!  Well worth the torment I received in return and I wasn't even the one who put it in his pudding).  Hmm, pudding.  How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?




oh the humiliation . . . .

now, what to do to HM. We each can send him a PM and that should do the trick to fill the in box.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 4, 2010)

I could send him a PM saying "Hey, you could go to a library, most of them have free internet to people with cards there, and then send another saying: oh crap... you don't have internet right now so you won't get this


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

I think he's in alien bedbug quarantine, huddling under a sheet of plastic wrap in an all white room, in an orange jumpsuit, while guys in radiation suits spray him with chemicals - and thus unable to utilize library computers.  They've probably repurposed Gitmo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, the truth is really way out there.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> I think he's in alien bedbug quarantine...




Bedbugs are tiny aliens?!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

I would go so far as to say the evidence is irrefutable.  You can't refute it if I don't have it, so ha!


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2010)

But, but, what about this guy?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

about as cute as a halloween pumpkin!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 4, 2010)

Pfft, that's not a bed bug, it looks nothing like a bed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

would glasseye lie about that?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> would glasseye lie about that?




Yes, yes he would.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

I am not sure, but I may not be able to refute that, or if I could rute it, should i do so . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> Yes, yes he would.




I would refute this but how would you know I wasn't lying?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

Roll a bluff check?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

countered by sense motive to see if he is lying!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

Naturally.  He's a very suspect character aftertall.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

you think he is shiufty and shady?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 5, 2010)

How will you determine skill ranks though?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter.  The Charisma penalty alone would kill my chances.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if you didn't look so alien . . .


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

Mmmm, but it has to be said I am not widely renowned for my wisdom - just locally renowned.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPNA-mtPXw8]YouTube - Welcome Back Kotter theme song[/ame]

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

Victory!  HolyMan has defeated the Bed Bugs and receives 400XP!

Welcome back man - who is Holy.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

HM!  Glad you have gotten rid of that which should be gotten rid of and returned to that place... <sigh>

Welcome Back!


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

GE! Glad you could keep that which needed kept and whole till my return.

Thanks 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome back...

now already update your threads


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2010)




----------

